# Why is P-38 the forum bitch?



## GermansRGeniuses (Oct 10, 2005)

Well? 

Seems that way, anyway... Also, why does he have a "yellow card"?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 10, 2005)

Because lanc has learnt to keep his mouth shut most of the time. And I don't know about the yellow card, I was working for like two weeks straight for 12 hours a day ...so I couldn't get on.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

I saw it also, and was also womdering...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

He was given a yellow card for his rant on me concerning his redneck heritage... I thought it was funny, but a certain Admin didnt think so and carded him...

As for why he's the forum bitch, I guess it was just a natural mating... 13 years old from Alabama, with limited common sense, and no concept of how to keep the mouth shut and ears open....

Plus all that crap about wanting to join the Army and kill and lead men brought his little house of cards tumbling down...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

I took these on the Model Hobby Fair... The first eyewink I saw them, I knew these are the perfect toys for P-38. This thread just forced me to post it...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 10, 2005)

Those are cool - *ahem!* - action figures, but the Germans' helmets don't fit on their heads quite right. The second figure of the bunch has his on backwards too. Still cool though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

I stopped playing with GI Joe dolls when I was 12.......


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

looks to me like a bad cycling injury to the Luftwaffe chap. Better get those knees operated on dude ! ............. 8) 

guys lets back off P-38 alright. I would rather be an encouragement than a discouragement....lets let the words speak for themselves. would like to just see him slow down. I remember too strongly a young red haired kid that thought he could take on the world.......... oh well


----------



## Pisis (Oct 10, 2005)

In fact I wanted to post the pix before this thread even appeared. I don't have a single porblem with P38 and I hope he doesn't have with me.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 10, 2005)

I yellow carded him. This is a family site and language of the kind used by P-38 is NOT acceptable.

Kiwimac


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 11, 2005)

P38 is allright he just needs to wind down a bit and stop being so uptight. He will be okay and hopefully he can learn a lot from the people here.


----------



## Erich (Oct 11, 2005)

he speaks with intensity but so did I at that age. He will learn hopefully soon enough and not be on the end of one big stick


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 12, 2005)

I am sure he will.


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 12, 2005)

We all were young once. Which is why I simply carded him have given him room since.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 16, 2005)

OMG. Didnt know i was being talked about like this......

Well....This sucks......


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2005)

LMFAOROFL..........

Sucks to be you........


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 16, 2005)

Cheer up! It builds character!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, I mean me and lanc dont get angry when they insult us (which is best part of all the time) it just so happens that if you're younger you're an easy target - play along with it and have some fun!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

CC ...we don't need to insult you ...you do it so well yourself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Yes, yes I do, I insult myself by merely existing. But its nice to be able to take a break sometimes and let someone else do all the work


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

LOL thats good.

P-38 again just dont be so uptight. You are an allright kid and you can learn a lot from here. You just get really uptight and cant really take a joke most of time. Hang in there alright.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

Speaking of degrading myself...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

CC that is completly sick. I think I am going to have remove that picture. Imagine P-38's mom catches him looking at that picture, she will think this is a gay porn site!


----------



## JCS (Oct 16, 2005)

Thats just wrong CC...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 16, 2005)

But its so mesmerising


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Ugh


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

*Throws up* CC that is sick!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeap took the words right out of my mouth. I can believe it though!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Oct 16, 2005)

CC, I see the caption "Got milk?"!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 16, 2005)

Great caption!!

And GRG, i dont like you using the word "bitch" to describe me....

Just to let you know....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 16, 2005)

If the word fits, wear it proudly like u would a CIB...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 16, 2005)

I agree with P-38 ...it should be more "little bitch" as opposed to just "bitch".


----------



## kiwimac (Oct 17, 2005)

And people wonder why I'm having a nervous breakdown~ 

Kiwimac


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

Geezuz CC................ taht's sick................... Who took that picture? your new friend? 

*puke*

If yo're just trying to be homom, it's not that hard - go to Soho and make some money there.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> CC that is completly sick. I think I am going to have remove that picture. Imagine P-38's mom catches him looking at that picture, she will think this is a gay porn site!



Imagine Kulis is visitng this ite also.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 17, 2005)

gentlemen, I think it is terribly unfair to judge a boys words to a mans standards....yes, he is accountable for his actions and words, BUT AS A BOY!!! NOT a man....how do you expect him to learn if you don't teach? yelling usually doesn't accomplish much; 'show' him, not berate him....

p-38....boy!!!!....respect is earned, not given....fact: when you say a man's words YOU are held accountable to a man's judgement....YOU accountable for ALL you say and do....fact: it is a dangerous world out there, this is one of the lessons....say what you mean and mean what you say, otherwise DON'T SAY IT!....looking back on some of the other posts you have made here on this forum, in the real world you could have gotten your jaw jacked if you said those words face to face....simply courtesy is a wonderful thing...a kind word does wonders....and ignore the people that say stupid things...it isn't worth the time....


----------



## evangilder (Oct 17, 2005)

Sage advice, Blackwatch.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 17, 2005)

thank you, I appreciate that....people in the States say they have freedom of speech, which is only 1/2 of the truth...it's freedom of speech with RESPONSIBILITY...the whole constituation is based on responsibility, to yourself and to others....


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

But this isn't face-to-face, ever realised that? And people here are from all over. Don't base the culture of this board on the culture of the United States. 

And in any case, realised that P-38 might just be learning something? After all when he involves himself in the proper historical discussions he doesn't get abused ...but when he involves himself on here, he does. But he's taking it ...he's still here and it's pretty obvious to me he's learning that it's all meant light heartedly.

Everyone on here knows how they can act face-to-face ...but the beauty of all this is ...it's not on the street, in the club or at work. Like if anyone ever said anything to les in the street like they do on here (me included) he'd rip their head off .. ...but yah know, unless he's got voodoo dolls of us all ... (...that's why pictures of everyone were requested ...oh sh*t!) ...or is willing to travel thousands of miles to rip heads off ...("Purpose of visit?") 

Although at the club it wouldn't make a difference 'cos most people are drunk anyway.  Alright ...I'm drunk at the club ...give me a break!


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 17, 2005)

did you read what I posted, plan_D? I thought it made sense....am I confusing you?


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I don't know, are you?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

You guys have sick minds, I was merely enjoying an Irish Coffee.


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

...it still looks gay.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

very...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

I intended to


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

You don't intend anything CC, that is just you, it happens that way


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

No, this is what im normally like...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

no difference then...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

You welcome.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

CC yeye Chezi Komandizi


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

what the fux that?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Kiswahili for saying CC is crazy like a banana...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

...and ...why do you know that?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Spent 4 months in Tanzania (April - July) this year of which three were living and working around locals so I learnt the local language... I can swear in Malagsy too...


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

And ...that's quite interesting. So, can you actually speak the language fluently ...or are you just one of those people that learn stupid phrases in a foreign language then pass it off as being able to speak the language (like I do with Russian).


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

I can conduct a conversation (just) and can purchase food, alcohol and most other things as well as knowing stupid phases (that do come in useful)


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I see you have your priorities sorted, being able to purchase alcohol. So ...what alcohol do they drink in Tanzania? Femented cow dung?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Pretty similar.

This is OK beer






This is OK to





This is not bad.





Not bad beer. Have seen it in the UK





This is foul shit (very cheap gin)





There was also my favourite beer (Serengeti) which is the only beer that is actually brewed but I couldn't find a picture.

There is also local stuff called Pombe made from whatever fruit is around and river water. It can be anything from 3% to 80%


----------



## Pisis (Oct 17, 2005)

seems like a great experience there!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 17, 2005)

Pisis said:


> seems like a great experience there!


Sure was!


----------



## plan_D (Oct 17, 2005)

I drink Castle every now and then. It's nice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 17, 2005)

We have really tried to bring P-38 along.... We have given advice and concern, praise and consideration....

For the first month....

Then it gets tiring repeating the same BS over and over, and the abuse started off in high gear and never let up...

He is getting better though, slowly but surely....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 18, 2005)

> He is getting better though, slowly but surely....


Im trying Les and everyone else who are probably getting tired of me.
Thanks for the advice from everyone who metioned it.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 19, 2005)

The knowledge of a wise man is the realization he isn't wise at all....he just has learned from his life and from his mistakes....

Socrates was right: "The more I learn, the less I know."


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 19, 2005)

The trick of life is to limit the SEVERITY of the mistakes....especially when you become responsible for someone else....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 21, 2005)

Nice words.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 28, 2005)

Pisis said:


> I took these on the Model Hobby Fair... The first eyewink I saw them, I knew these are the perfect toys for P-38. This thread just forced me to post it...



Oh god that is f*cking cooooooooolll!!!!


----------

